# CPT 38571(Laparoscopy) denied



## coders_rock! (May 12, 2011)

Hello, I have a question here.

Pt had procedure done by 2 different Dr.s

Surgeon 1 performed: 51597 & 38571 - 38571 was denied

Surgeon 2 performed: 50820 & 44120 - 44120 was denied.

Does anyone have any reasoning on whether or not 38571 is payable?

Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (May 12, 2011)

51597 is an open procedure, and 38571 is laproscopic, there would be no need to perform a laproscopic procedure once you have an open incision.
50820 includes intestine anastomosis therefore the 44120 cannot be charged separately.


----------



## coders_rock! (May 12, 2011)

Thanks! You were right...


----------

